# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  WE'RE BACK! The Bald Truth, Tuesday June 18th, 2019

## JoeTillman

Its Tuesday June 18th, 2019 and we're live streaming once again from 

The Bald Truth Studios in Los Angeles and Vancouver. 

5PM Pacific
8PM Eastern
12AM GMT

Give us a call!

Call from North America - 1.888.659.3727
Call from the UK -  0203 3724 683

----------

